# I am perplexed about ndisgen



## absoluteconfusion (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont even know what to say. I can *mv* a file ONCE but to do it again I need to restart the system?. Am I missing something?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 8, 2011)

Explain in detail. And what OS do you use?


----------



## absoluteconfusion (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in /. I type *ls*. I see bcmw16.inf and bcmw16.sys. I type *ndisgen bcmw16.inf bcmw16.sys*. It responds no differently than it would if I left out the filenames. I choose option 3. It asks for the path again, and then it tells me that the file does not exist. I try to move them, copy them, rename them and it all says the files do not exist. I moved the files one by one from a USB drive, restarting between the *mv*'s. I'm logged in as root


----------



## absoluteconfusion (Jul 8, 2011)

FreeBSD 8.0.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 8, 2011)

What filesystem is on the USB drive? The OS should not panic when copying/moving files.

Why you are not using 8.2?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 8, 2011)

Use script(1) to capture the output and show the session.

Remember that unlike Windows and MS-DOS, filenames are case-sensitive here.


----------

